# Yellowing Pin Oak



## S&S (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey folks I have several Pin Oaks on the same property that are yellowing, the Pin oaks across the street are dark green. Is this an iron deficentcy and what do you recomend.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Aug 17, 2007)

Pictures are worth a thousand words.
We will need to identify the trees, are they pin, or a northern pin oak?
How old are the trees?
Then we need to determine if there has been any soil disturbance or grade change that could have damaged roots.


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 17, 2007)

Especially close up pics of the foliage. Interveinal chlorosis can be indicative of alkalyne soil. Iron becomes unavailable to the plant in high ph soils. A soil test will give a measure of fertility and ph value. With the analysis you can apply prescription rates of lime/sulfur and as well as fertilizer, if needed.


----------



## ATH (Aug 17, 2007)

I second woodweasel's call for a soil test. Pin oak is always going to be chlorotic at pH above 7.5


----------



## Zac (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought Pin Oak chlorosis was from a manganese defiency. A Verdur injection is what I use and it works very well on pin oaks.


----------



## alanarbor (Aug 20, 2007)

Soil Test!

You'll never know if the chlorosis is due to pH, or manganese deficiency unless you test the soil.

You also must check, as was said before, for soil compaction, grade changes, girdling roots, or overmulching.

If you don't take the steps to diagnose the problem fully, you're just taking a stab in the dark at the solution.


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 20, 2007)

alanarbor said:


> Soil Test!
> If you don't take the steps to diagnose the problem fully, you're just taking a stab in the dark at the solution.



Prescription before diagnosis equals malpractice.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 20, 2007)

Zac said:


> I thought Pin Oak chlorosis was from a manganese defiency. A Verdur injection is what I use and it works very well on pin oaks.




With pin oaks, it's usually iron and not manganese that causes the problems. That's why the Verdur works so well...it's iron citrate (no manganese).

Red maples are the bad ones about getting chlorosis from manganese deficiencies, although it can still be a combination of both.

The alkalinity causes both to be relatively unavailable once you get near 7.0.

Also, pin oaks do notoriously poorly on heavy clay...is it possible that yours were planted on "builder's soil" and the neighbor's were planted on top soil?

Regardless, SOIL TEST!


----------

